# I'll make you famous!



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey gang, I'm working on a story about ice fishing for WKYC... I've shot most of it but would really like to add a couple more points of view. The story is about how ice fishing has changed in our area over the years. It would be great to talk with someone who has lots of experience on the ice and who can talk about the "good old days". I will even let you know what questions I would ask... Plus, if you had any still photos, I could work those in too.

Let me know through a PM or email me at [email protected] and we'll hook-up.

I am in the Akron area but could travel a little ways... Story will run this weekend.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Ill be sure to watch


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Fished the ice at Mogadore and Berlin since the early 60's.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I have the strangest feeling I know who this person will be...My lips are sealed till you make your choice....????????...Let us know when and where it will be televised....JIM....CL....I see it will be this weekend ...What time...???


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I would qualify at 63 . 50+ years of being on ice. But cameras cause lockjaw or something guess I can't relax in front of one. That and I don't know if they make an UGLY filter that strong.

Be sure and let the rest of us "old timers " know who the victim er ahh I mean volunteer is .


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL. I'll wait til tomorrow and go through the replies. 

The interview will be easy. No reporter, just me, and I can assure you, I'm looking to educate people on ice fishing, not put anyone through the ringer or make them look bad. 

I bet all of you have great stories to share.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Be sure and let us know which day and time.......don't want to miss it!!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

i definitely want to watch this as well....i am glad you are shining the light on the great sport of ice fishing in ohio. this is my 2nd year and i love it so. i just wish the season was a little longer. dont get me wrong, i love fishing soft water but when you hook a fish that pulls drag and wont come up off the bottom, then see it come past the hole only to realize that it wont fit threw your hole is a rush. i am totally addicted to ice fishing and will be enjoying it till my days end. i am looking forward seeing this carl, thanks


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Also contact mrphish42. He'd be able to tell you alot about yesteryear ice fishing


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Every single one of the old timers that I learned this "Magical Method" of fishing (Thru the ice of course) have passed on. I was always the "Kid" to them....They were as old as my parents and I felt ten feet tall to just be in their company.....If they were alive today... they would range in age from 85 to the middle/to late 90's......But today.... they still live on in my heart and thoughts.....even more than even they could have found imaginable......One of my favorite sayings to new ice fishermen that I find myself talking to these days is... If we would have grown up (way back then) with all of the new high tech gear that is at our beck and call today.....We would have frozen our places in time....never grown up and been ever bigger Ice fishing nuts ...than we were back then. "ENOUGH ABOUT ME".....The reason I even responded to this is because I respect Big Daddys work and WOULD LIKE TO CAST MY VOTE FOR RAY HALTER (from the Rod Makers Shop) who just happens to be.... by me (THE LAST OF THE TOTALLY GREAT ICERS THAT I CAN SAY I HAVE THE PLEASURE OF KNOWING AND OF HAVING THAT DEGREE OF "RESPECT" FOR".......I'VE KNOWN HIM EVEN MORE YEARS THAT I care to admit too. Ray is a class act guy....well knowledged/and a damn fine fisherman....And when I finish growing up.....I hope to turn out just like him.....HAHAHAHA.!!!!!!!!! The recent highlight of my ice fishing was two things.(1st) The outing at mogadore last week for the sheer turn out....I'm totally glad to see this activity on the up-swing for the last several years and not headed on the decline path it was before then. (2nd) the interaction of fathers/grandfathers/sons and grandsons/daughters/older fishermen with the newer guys and people in general..... LIKE IN THE OLD DAYS...quick to lend a hand/give a tip/ or just answer a question.....You (ME) have to admire guys like Big Daddy and son Nick....Mario's Dad and Mario....West Branch Joe/and son....as they take and make an effort to enrich the younger generations... values/and experiences in our great outdoors.....They are "top notch people" in my book..... My elders as well as teachers (of this ice crazyness ) taught me we well......and that was to always pass on what I was taught/and shown....add in what new things that I picked up and also taught myself ......and continue to share that info. I've lived up to that to this very day and have brought way to many people in to this activity for even me to count. Am I crazy? !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who can say....But I don' regret taking/or teaching a single ( of hundreds) person.... the biggest percentage of who are still my friends today . I"ve been hooked on "THE ICE SONG" (the sound of new ice being made) for so long now ....I guess that I could say..... that the sound of it makes my blood run warm.......God Bless to all of you that are involved in ice fishing....may you always help to promote it.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm knee-deep in weather coverage today... I'll try and get with one of you guys tomorrow. We'll see what the bosses have for me first though. LOL


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

I think alot of these guys have a face for radio


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with you Rudder.........:B....Story....JIM....CL...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That is true... Me included!

On a more serious note... I think it's important to tell these stories to educate people on what is out there. And, in a big picture type of way, I also look at it as reecording "history". I really would like to produce a documentary on ice fishing and talk to a lot of people about it, their experiences, etc. You all have had mentors in your fishing lives, well what if they had shared some of their stories and knowledge with someone like me? What if you could pull out a DVD and see them in front of you once again, talking about the way it used to be? Think about all those people who were awesome fishermen who helped you, the stories... the experience... the help they could pass on. 

I just think it's important to collect and save that information in some way, and (my opinion) the opportunity to share the info should outweigh any fears. 

Being a big, fat, ugly guy, I can say that. I don't like to be in front of the camera either but am working up to it. LOL


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Good idea !


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be at Mogadore, Congress Lake Rd. ramp parking area at 9:15AM Friday... Show up and I"ll interview you if you want or take some video of you fishing, I'll be there.


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

I would like to thank all the old timers for passing it on ! You got a seat in my shanty anytime.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

CHANGE IN PLANS!!!

I won't be at Mogadore.... Just got the call that I am being sent to Wayne County to work on a double homicide story.

I'd much rather be on the ice, fishing, I mean working. LOL

I hope I got this posted in time.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That was sad when I read that this morning. Old people don't need crap like that. Nobody does.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

You are right Mike ..What is more sadder is there own son is the main person of interest, in there deaths...JIM....CL.....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Very sad story. Shouldn't happen to anyone... I've covered way more than my share of those... My prayers and condolences to the family and community.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Saw another Post ,,did I miss understand ..was your Ice Fishing Show on Sat...I thought it would have been moved as you had to go to Wayne County for another broadcast..And you cancelled your Friday interviews..with Mr. Famous..?????..If it was on Sat maybe you could get them to replay it again...JIM.....CL....


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Good story Carl !!

http://search.wkyc.com/sp?aff=1100&skin=&keywords=ice%20fishing


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

where is it?..cant find it


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Click the link below and when the new page opens, click on the ice fishing article dated 1/14. Once that page opens, the video clip is in the right hand column above a pic of an ice angler and a herron...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice Job Mr. Bachtel...I enjoyed it....nice gills to!!


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

Great clip


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I enjoyed this post alot. Made me remember my dad and I starting to do this 30 some years ago. Boy did we freeze with those dicky lined coveralls. Using a spoon auger and fishing 2 lines in one hole. Taking my wife to ice fish at alum creek 8 months pregnant. We had to slide down the ice because they lowered the water and the ice fell down to it. I was out of touch on and off for many years. Grandson has renewed my love of the sport. I think the paper needs to print another photo from the event this weekend. A nice group photo showing all ages. Bobby


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That was the story that Jennifer put together... Still working on mine. It was fun shooting two stories at once!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice job Carl.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank You Alwsfishin..I went back and viewed the Clip...Carl you and Jennifer put a good clip togather..Can't wait to see your's...JIM....CL....:F


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Doesnt get any better than that bud. She'll be in the shanny next to ya now.


----------

